# TTS performance mod 1 ... check !



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Since I've owned a Neuspeed RSB longer than my car, I was rather anxious to get it installed ASAP. After getting a feel for the car (1500+ kms later), I decided it was time to start the slide along the slippery mod slope ...

Comparison of OEM (21 mm) to NS bar (25 mm)

[









Before










After










First Impressions - Although I prefer a more stealth look (ie: black versus red colour) there's nothing else I can say negative about this mod. There's a ton of clearance on either setting and since I'm a believer of "Go Big or Go Home", the stiffer setting was chosen. I spent the better part of this AM driving around to run a few errands (that's my story and I'm sticking to it) and I can say this relatively inexpensive mod is worthwhile. There doesnt appear to be any noticeable degradation of ride whatsoever and the benefit of the beefier bar is similar to doing this on my past Audis. With mag ride turned off, I can actually now enjoy a smoother ride along with having more confidence while driving "enthusiastically". The car feels better more neutral and planted doing high speed lane changes as well as taking on and off ramps. I'm really looking forward to pushing it through the twisties on the way to my cottage tomorrow ...

Next mod ... boost gauge with OSIR vent pod mount


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

:thumbup: Theres no denying, it's a damn good mod, and those guys make a fine RSB. Have fun, man!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

What diameter is that?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

25 mm - post edited


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I put mine on last Friday (with the new links, as well). I agree there is definitely a benefit driving on public roads from this mod. My reason for installing was for the track benefits, though. I'll be at Watkins Glen Monday and Tuesday, and can't wait to see how the car behaves under load on hot tires.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

DrDomm said:


> I'll be at Watkins Glen Monday and Tuesday, and can't wait to see how the car behaves under load on hot tires.


Nice ! Looking forward to feedback ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Neuspeed ARB's can snap.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

uh.... thats not even a MK2 TT man. Isn't that a MK4 GTI? Whats the relevance to the newer product they make for our car? That picture has been floating around the internet for years. This has certainly not been my experience with the Neuspeed RSB, and I have 8,000 miles plus a trip back and forth across our country on my set up. Don't believe the negative hype my friend. :beer:


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

iModTTS said:


> uh.... thats not even a MK2 TT man. Isn't that a MK4 GTI? Whats the relevance to the newer product they make for our car? That picture has been floating around the internet for years. This has certainly not been my experience with the Neuspeed RSB, and I have 8,000 miles plus a trip back and forth across our country on my set up. Don't believe the negative hype my friend. :beer:


The rear sway bars for the 2.0T TT are the same as in the MKV GTI

Aug 2009
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,7227.0.html

The dealer said it was a defective bar from the start and replaced it straight away no problem.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

I have about 20k with the neuspeed rsb in those miles I have 4 auto-x events, 35+ runs down the quarter and I drive my car like an ******* and see wot 15-25 times a day depending on how much I drive that day and I turn just as hard.

All that being said, it has not failed me yet and I have not understeered yet. It's been said by me and a few others a couple times already this mod is worth every penny and then some.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

@Alva

How do you find the car in high speed turns, is it still stable or is there an oversteer tendancy. Sway bars are next on my list of things to do and I don't know if I should do the pair F+R or just the rear as we get alot of rain here and I wouldn't want the car to be unstable on long winding curves. The front bar is a pain to install as you have to drop the subframe so I would have to have a garage do the install and that would be an extra cost.


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

In very high speed sharp turns it does oversteer a little but that's exactly what I wanted it's still extremely controlled but I'm sure a front + rear would completely balance it out


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

alva8193 said:


> In very high speed sharp turns it does oversteer a little but that's exactly what I wanted it's still extremely controlled but I'm sure a front + rear would completely balance it out


I will keep this is mind as I wind through the esses at Watkins Glen tomorrow. That's triple digit territory, with lots of load. 

You can see how the chassis leans over the rear tires. From last year...


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Just a follow up to this now that I've had the opportunity of driving the car several hundred kms with lots of country road twisties. This mod provides very neutral handling in turns and there's less fanfare in high speed lane changes - Highly recommended mod


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Stevelev said:


> Nice ! Looking forward to feedback ...


 Well, the car definitely felt more neutral with a nice "rebound" mid-corner in the outer loop and toe. It was even more noticeable when the right side bolt/nut broke/loosened. I ran 2 sessions with it disconnected, and there is significant understeer without a rear bar.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

DrDomm said:


> Well, the car definitely felt more neutral with a nice "rebound" mid-corner in the outer loop and toe. It was even more noticeable when the right side bolt/nut broke/loosened. I ran 2 sessions with it disconnected, and there is significant understeer without a rear bar.


 That sucks ! Broke or loosened ? Any idea of the cause ?


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> That sucks ! Broke or loosened ? Any idea of the cause ?


 The standard rear droplinks were probably not upto the job of handling the extra forces transmitted through the stiffer bar. Neuspeed do some nice uprated rear droplinks that can handle a huge amount of abuse.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

conneem-tt said:


> The standard rear droplinks were probably not upto the job of handling the extra forces transmitted through the stiffer bar. Neuspeed do some nice uprated rear droplinks that can handle a huge amount of abuse.


 I thought you had the beefier NS end links. That said, I suppose that a loosened bolt would definitely increase the exposure to failure and the beefier bolts that come with the NS endlinks likely would help avoid this.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Stevelev said:


> I thought you had the beefier NS end links. That said, I suppose that a loosened bolt would definitely increase the exposure to failure and the beefier bolts that come with the NS endlinks likely would help avoid this.


 Yeah, I missed DrDomm's post. He seems to have the uprgraded doplinks also. If the bolt just loosened, did you put some Loctite on during installation?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

conneem-tt said:


> Yeah, I missed DrDomm's post. He seems to have the uprgraded doplinks also. If the bolt just loosened, did you put some Loctite on during installation?


 Right, I have the newest version of their links. Since I borrowed a bolt, washer, and nut from my instructor (thanks again Robert) I didn't know that he had Loctite with him. I will put some on (both sides) this weekend. 

I don't think there's a way to ever know if the original nut loosened or if the bolt broke. I remember tightening them pretty well. While some of the nuts and bolts are difficult to reach with a torque wrench, I was able to torque this one appropriately. Who knows? 

I guess I should email Neuspeed to let them know, and find out if there's anything I should do (other than Loctite) to prevent this. Perhaps their bolt is weak?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

iModTTS said:


> uh.... thats not even a MK2 TT man. Isn't that a MK4 GTI? Whats the relevance to the newer product they make for our car? That picture has been floating around the internet for years. This has certainly not been my experience with the Neuspeed RSB, and I have 8,000 miles plus a trip back and forth across our country on my set up. Don't believe the negative hype my friend. :beer:


  

If you didn't notice, the Audi A3 and MKV GTI all share the same suspension design as the MKII TT. 

The Neuspeed bars have a bad history of cracking. Even your buddy Terje had his crack on his A3. 

Pic of another A3 owner with a cracked bar: 









Dave


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

This has certainly not been my experience with the Neuspeed RSB, and I have 8,000 miles plus a trip back and forth across our country on my set up. Don't believe the negative hype my friend. :beer:

Lookin' good Steve keep up the modding and f*ck listening to the agenda focused " bonestock militia". The world is full of negative creeps. There was a batch of crappy bars that Neuspeed got about 2 years ago, when this picture was taken. It was replaced without question. They quite obviously fixed the problem as they are a stand-up company. 

Now, lets return this thread back to the OP. I'm looking forward to seeing your baby's progress.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> This has certainly not been my experience with the Neuspeed RSB, and I have 8,000 miles plus a trip back and forth across our country on my set up. Don't believe the negative hype my friend. :beer:
> 
> Lookin' good Steve keep up the modding and f*ck listening to the agenda focused " bonestock militia". The world is full of negative creeps. There was a batch of crappy bars that Neuspeed got about 2 years ago, when this picture was taken. It was replaced without question. They quite obviously fixed the problem as they are a stand-up company.
> 
> Now, lets return this thread back to the OP. I'm looking forward to seeing your baby's progress.


 Thanks Jason. No question that NS is a great company and I wont hesitate to purchase their products in the future ... 

Awaiting arrival of MTM spacers and next week a boost gauge install followed soon thereafter by "better breathing" with flash.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Good stuff, BTW I owe you a pic of the dashboard with gauge mount. I haven't had the car for a few days.... more work again. I'll snap a pic and get it to you later this evening.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbup: thx


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

iModTTS said:


> This has certainly not been my experience with the Neuspeed RSB, and I have 8,000 miles plus a trip back and forth across our country on my set up. Don't believe the negative hype my friend. :beer:
> 
> Lookin' good Steve keep up the modding and f*ck listening to the agenda focused " bonestock militia". The world is full of negative creeps. There was a batch of crappy bars that Neuspeed got about 2 years ago, when this picture was taken. It was replaced without question. They quite obviously fixed the problem as they are a stand-up company.
> 
> Now, lets return this thread back to the OP. I'm looking forward to seeing your baby's progress.


 8000 miles of interstate driving is nothing for a RSB. 

Regardless, the bars crack. Neuspeed will take care of those that crack. There are been people who have had multiple bars crack and Neuspeed has taken care of them. I even read a report about NAMotorsports allowing someone to exchange their 2nd cracked bar for credit to buy a different bar. 

Cracking has to do with wall thickness of the hollow bar, mfg technique (although all of the bars are mandrel bent) and material selection. I used to recommend the Neuspeed but after i've seen plenty of bars crack, I'd either recommend H&R or Hotchkis. 

This is coming from someone who has run H&R then Neuspeed and then Hotchkis  

Dave


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> :thumbup: thx


 You got it Steve. BTW, I have that pic now of the OSIR ring pod, can you PM me your email address and I'll fire it over to you. 

J


----------

